# Applied for PR-what sms notes do you receive?



## IamT (Aug 4, 2014)

Hi All,

I applied for a PR under Exceptional Skills in June 2015.

I read one thread here were someone said they received sms notifications all the way till they received their permit.

Till today, I have only received 1 sms that said my application has been sent to DHA and this was in June when I presume VFS had sent my application to DHA.

What sms notifications do people get ?Do you receive an sms when your application moves from stage to stage while it is being adjudicated at DHA?

My permit is reading as received at DHA when I track it on the VFS website.

Thanks


----------



## RubyRuby (Jun 28, 2015)

I am also in the same situation. I submitted my PR application under critical skills and I only an email to say that the application was sent to DHA. No sms notification about the different stages. It seems like this was done under the previous law where you would get notified about the different stages, or you could check at which stage of your application is at.

Let me know if you get any update  Was thinking about going to VFS to get an update


----------



## November05 (Nov 18, 2015)

RubyRuby said:


> I am also in the same situation. I submitted my PR application under critical skills and I only an email to say that the application was sent to DHA. No sms notification about the different stages. It seems like this was done under the previous law where you would get notified about the different stages, or you could check at which stage of your application is at.
> 
> Let me know if you get any update  Was thinking about going to VFS to get an update


You wont get progress stage notifications from DHA nor VFS, only the email to notify you of the outcome having ben received at vfs and ready for collection (at this moment the online tracking sysytem will say the same thing as well)
Seeing to it you applied in June, you might have to consider it late (outcome) after you reach and pass the 8 month mark! Goodluck


----------



## RubyRuby (Jun 28, 2015)

Thanks. Did you get the outcome for your PR application already?


----------



## November05 (Nov 18, 2015)

RubyRuby said:


> Thanks. Did you get the outcome for your PR application already?


yes i did, applied in jan and got it nov (under 26a though)


----------



## RubyRuby (Jun 28, 2015)

Congrats  Thanks for the info. The wait is quite stressful.


----------

